# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم تغير اسم قسم واضافة قسم !!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ان شاء الله الجميع يكون بصحة وعافيه ..

لقد تم تغير محتوى كامل الصحيفة .. 

ووضعه الى اخبار المجتمع ..

وتم اضافة قسم جديد اسمه ..

الناصرة عنوان التميز ..

والقسم ان شاء الله سوف يختص ..

لأخبار الشبكة وتميزها ..

مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية أنت تتميز ..

كل المودة

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*ما شاء الله عليك اخوي شبكة*
*فعلا نحن معكم نتميز*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي*
*وان شاء الله دوم نشوف الجديد في هذا المنتدى الغالي*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

ماشاء الله ..قفزة رااائعة ..

يعطيك العافية أخوي على هالمجهوود الكبير..

وعساك ع القوة دوووم يااارب

دمتم ودام التميز لكم رفيقاً..


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## أبو سلطان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> ان شاء الله الجميع يكون بصحة وعافيه ..
> 
> لقد تم تغير محتوى كامل الصحيفة .. 
> 
> ووضعه الى اخبار المجتمع ..
> 
> وتم اضافة قسم جديد اسمه ..
> ...



 *شكرا لك أخي شبكة على هذا التطوير و التحسين و التعديل المستمر*

*و بهذا تكون الناصرة دائمة الشباب و تبقى يافعة فتعمر*

*فألف شكر لك و ألف مبروك عليك*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

وعليكم السـلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .

يعطيك العافية أخوي على جهودك ..
مبــاركة ان شاااء الله ..
موفق .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافيه ايها القائد المتميييييييز

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


مـ س ـااائك خ ـير خ ـيي ش ـبكة ..


ماش ـاااء الله ع ـليك ج ـهودك دائمـاً مميزه ..


وأفكارك ع ـظيمه ورائـ ع ـه في تطوير المنتدى ..


دام ع ـطااائك يلـ ح ـقه تميزنا مـ ع ـك ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

يعطيك الله العافية عــــ المجهود

----------


## آهات حنونه

*يعطيك الف عافيه*

*بجد تقدم رائع في المنتدى*

*بالتوفيق الدائم بمساندتكم*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ما شاء الله على الافكاار المبدعه والتميزز الرااقي
يعطيك عافيه ع المجهووود المبذول في رقي منتدانا الغالي 
لا عدمناااا جهودك وتميزك 
دمت في تميز دااااائم

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *ما شاء الله عليك اخوي شبكة*
> *فعلا نحن معكم نتميز*
> *الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي*
> *وان شاء الله دوم نشوف الجديد في هذا المنتدى الغالي*
> *تقبل تحياتي*
> 
> *دمت بخير*



 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

ربي يعافيك ويخليك ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> 
> ماشاء الله ..قفزة رااائعة .. 
> يعطيك العافية أخوي على هالمجهوود الكبير.. 
> وعساك ع القوة دوووم يااارب 
> دمتم ودام التميز لكم رفيقاً.. 
> 
> موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
> 
> دمت بعين المولى الجليل



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على التواجد خيتي ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *شكرا لك أخي شبكة على هذا التطوير و التحسين و التعديل المستمر*
> 
> *و بهذا تكون الناصرة دائمة الشباب و تبقى يافعة فتعمر*
> 
> *فألف شكر لك و ألف مبروك عليك*



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


تسلم على حضورك عزيزي ..

الله يبارك فيك ويخليك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> وعليكم السـلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> 
> يعطيك العافية أخوي على جهودك ..
> مبــاركة ان شاااء الله ..
> 
> موفق .



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك .. تسلمي على حضورك خيتي ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه .. 
> 
> مـ س ـااائك خ ـير خ ـيي ش ـبكة .. 
> 
> ماش ـاااء الله ع ـليك ج ـهودك دائمـاً مميزه .. 
> 
> وأفكارك ع ـظيمه ورائـ ع ـه في تطوير المنتدى .. 
> 
> دام ع ـطااائك يلـ ح ـقه تميزنا مـ ع ـك .. 
> ...



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على الحضور الطيب ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه .. 

كل المودة

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

موفقين وإلى الأمام دووووما

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> يعطيك الله العافية عــــ المجهود



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 الله يعافيك .. 

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *يعطيك الف عافيه*
> 
> *بجد تقدم رائع في المنتدى* 
> 
> *بالتوفيق الدائم بمساندتكم*



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 ربي يعافيك خيتي ..

بوركتي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> ما شاء الله على الافكاار المبدعه والتميزز الرااقي
> يعطيك عافيه ع المجهووود المبذول في رقي منتدانا الغالي 
> لا عدمناااا جهودك وتميزك 
> 
> دمت في تميز دااااائم



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 الله يعافيك خيتي ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## قمر دنياي

مااااااااشاء  الله يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه على المجهود 
الاكثر من راااائع

----------


## أمل الظهور

*كذا تمااام* 


*تميز حلوو وتطور احلى* 


*مشكور على المجهودات الروعه*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مااااااااشاء الله يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه على المجهود 
> 
> الاكثر من راااائع



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك ويخليك ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *كذا تمااام* 
> 
> 
> *تميز حلوو وتطور احلى*  
> 
> 
> *مشكور على المجهودات الروعه*



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## عشقي القران

_يسلمووووووووا_


_بالتوفيق  ان  شاء الله_

_الى الامام_

_تميز اكثرواكثر_



_دمتم برعاية الله_

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

التميز  رفيق لنا معك  

يعطيك العافية 

اخوي شبكة 

الله لا يحرمنا جديدك 

دمت بود

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
. 


مرحبآ :) 
مٌسمى مره رآئع والله / 
عجبني حسيته قميل :) 
ربي يعطيك آلف عآآآفيه يآآرب / 
مآآنحرم جهودك الرآئعه يآرب،

ومن هيك للأفضل إن شآآء الله / 
تحيآآتي

----------


## هدوء الغرام

الله يعطيك آلف عافية 
والله لا يحرمنا من وجودك :embarrest:

----------


## هدوء الغرام

الله يعطيك آلف عافية 
والله لا يحرمنا من وجودك

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> _يسلمووووووووا_ 
> 
> _بالتوفيق ان شاء الله_ 
> _الى الامام_ 
> _تميز اكثرواكثر_ 
> 
> 
> _دمتم برعاية الله_



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> التميز رفيق لنا معك 
> 
> يعطيك العافية 
> 
> اخوي شبكة 
> 
> الله لا يحرمنا جديدك 
> ...



 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> .
> . 
> 
> 
> مرحبآ :) 
> مٌسمى مره رآئع والله / 
> عجبني حسيته قميل :) 
> ربي يعطيك آلف عآآآفيه يآآرب / 
> مآآنحرم جهودك الرآئعه يآرب، 
> ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك ويخليك ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> الله يعطيك آلف عافية 
> 
> والله لا يحرمنا من وجودك



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ..

تسلمي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*
*تميز رائع وملحوظ لايأتي الا من متميز مثلك*
*اخوي شبكة ،،*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه*
*ودوم التميز والرقي*
*دمتـ بعين الله*

----------


## حلاالكون

الله يعطيك العافية مشرفنا 
إلى الامام دومآ

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*
> *تميز رائع وملحوظ لايأتي الا من متميز مثلك*
> *اخوي شبكة ،،*
> *الله يعطيك الف عاافيه*
> *ودوم التميز والرقي*
> *دمتـ بعين الله*



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 تسلمي خيتي ... شذى على الحضور الرائع ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه .. 

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> الله يعطيك العافية مشرفنا 
> إلى الامام دومآ



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 ربي يعافيك .. تسلمي ..

كل المودة

----------


## النظره البريئه

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
يعطيك العااافيه
موفقين ان شاء الله

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يسلموووووووووو
خيووو
و مزيد من التقدم دائما
يعطيك الف عااااافية

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يعطيك العااافيه
> موفقين ان شاء الله



السلام  عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 ربي يعافيك ويخليك ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> يسلموووووووووو
> خيووو
> و مزيد من التقدم دائما
> يعطيك الف عااااافية



السلام  عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 ربي يسلمك ..

ويعافيك ..

بوركتي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------

